# [VB6] Laufende Anwendung in den Vordergrund stellen



## Mark031969 (7. April 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte erreichen, daß wenn der Anwender mein Programm doppeltstartet das aktuelle Anwendungsfester in den Vordergrund tritt.

Wie man ein mehrfach Starten verhindert, weiß ich:
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_272.html

Aber wie erreiche ich jetzt noch, das nicht eine Msgbox erscheint, sondern einfach das bereits geöffnete Programm in Vordergrund tritt.


MfG
Mark


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2005)

Hi Mark

so mache ich das immer


```
If App.PrevInstance Then
        If Not m_bMultiple Then
            szTitle = Me.Caption
            Me.Caption = "..."
            AppActivate szTitle
            End
        End If
    End If
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Mark031969 (7. April 2005)

Hi Orakel,

>so mache ich das immer
Danke, das funktioniert perfekt.

Mark


----------



## Shakie (7. April 2005)

Kann man dem zu aktivierenden Fenster auch auf einfache Weise Parameter senden oder geht das nur über Winsock bzw. APIs wie "Postmessage"?


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2005)

Hi Shakie,

also wenn ich noch alles richtig im Kopf habe, dann kannst Du mit Sendkeys einer Anwendung, die den Fokus hat Tastendrücke simulieren. Aber es gibt da Grenzen.

Einfache Steuerung ja, aber wenn's komplexer wird (Fenster ist minimiert oder hat nicht den Fokus) wirst Du um API nicht rumkommen

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

